# Fireproof Plastic



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone out there know where a person can purchase fireproof 
black plastic. I know where to get white plastic and it worked well for some rooms,but the black would a lot better in some rooms????????......


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

If you ever find out, let ME know!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you mean this material?"

http://www.americover.com/4_mil_fire_retardant_plastic_sheeting_713_prd1.htm

I've not used this, so I can't speak to its quality. I've heard these types of materials are only good for a year (check this thread for a discussion: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23720), so you might want to check into that before you buy.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Man, they don't give that stuff away, do they? 10x100 ft for $80.00...I should ask my uncle (who is a retired arson investigator) the name of this fireproofing liquid he told me about once. If I find out anything, I'll post it.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

There are several companies that sell it. Here is another one that advertises for Haunted houses. 
http://www.globalplasticsheeting.com/haunted-house-plastic/
Regular plastic sheeting can not be fireproofed as far as I know for the obvious reason...it is not porous.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

FrightProps has it. It's not cheap.


----------



## kjzubie (Aug 21, 2010)

Last year at our haunt the Fire Marshall walked in a week before we were supposed to open, and made us replace all our plastic with fire retardant plastic. All we could find on short notice was the 4 mil off white stuff. We painted what walls that we could with black latex paint (cheapest gallon stuff we could find), and when the Fire Marshall came thru to check us, he told me we could paint the fire retardant plastic with the latex paint too, if we wanted. He said it would make it even more fire retardant...so we did it. We had somebody we knew come in with a paint sprayer and it helped darken it up a lot! I don't know if you can get away with this or not with your Fire Marshall, but hopefully this will help you save some time and money. We decided to just do this again this year, if we need to put up more plastic. It helps save us a lot of money, since the black fire retardant plastic is so expensive. Plus, it kind of makes it look like our haunt is in an old burned out building.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another option for long term use is using canvas drop clothes treated with fire proofing. You can paint them whatever back ground you wish. You can even attach decor to these as well.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

kjzubie said:


> Last year at our haunt the Fire Marshall walked in a week before we were supposed to open, and made us replace all our plastic with fire retardant plastic. All we could find on short notice was the 4 mil off white stuff. We painted what walls that we could with black latex paint (cheapest gallon stuff we could find), and when the Fire Marshall came thru to check us, he told me we could paint the fire retardant plastic with the latex paint too, if we wanted. He said it would make it even more fire retardant...so we did it. We had somebody we knew come in with a paint sprayer and it helped darken it up a lot! I don't know if you can get away with this or not with your Fire Marshall, but hopefully this will help you save some time and money. We decided to just do this again this year, if we need to put up more plastic. It helps save us a lot of money, since the black fire retardant plastic is so expensive. Plus, it kind of makes it look like our haunt is in an old burned out building.


That is exactly what happened to us last year,so we went out and bought the white stuff. The fire chief is an idiot here,he is the one that shut us down. The first year we actually had a pay Haunt and this is what happens.
But we will try your idea of painting the plastic. We have decided to go with a crypt theme this year. GONNA BE A BLAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

tattman... I hope you did understand that Kelly was still painting "fire retardant plastic", not regular plastic. They will ask for the spec sheet on it on it, and could fire test it. Would hate to see you not be able to open again this year.


----------



## kjzubie (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah...we painted the fire retardant plastic with latex paint. He had to see our spec sheet to make sure it had all the right "specs" for being fire retardant. Then he said we could paint it to darken it up and help make it even more fire retardant. We sprayed the latex on with a big paint sprayer. Didn't take long at all. We also had to spray anything that was not "fireproof", like sticks and stuff with some fire retardant spray stuff I got somewhere online.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

your problem with painting plastic will be it flakes off when the plastic is moved. If it is in place forever it will be fine but when you move it or take it down, it will crease the paint will come off in huge sheets. I would be cautious about painting it. Go with the black and save yourself the headache.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The reason they want fire proof plastic is because plan plastic gives of a toxic smoke when burned and that can be a bigger problem than a fire it self inside a close in haunt. The fire marshal is just trying to avoid a possible problem and keep you and his name out of the papers if a fire happens.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

stick said:


> The reason they want fire proof plastic is because plan plastic gives of a toxic smoke when burned and that can be a bigger problem than a fire it self inside a close in haunt. The fire marshal is just trying to avoid a possible problem and keep you and his name out of the papers if a fire happens.


That I do understand Stick,But we have absolutely nothing in the haunt that would or could start a fire we use no flames. We only use L.E.D lighting which gives off better light than incandescent bulbs. And most of the equipment is battery operated. And we do check lighters at the door. That is just for our safety.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dark Star said:


> tattman... I hope you did understand that Kelly was still painting "fire retardant plastic", not regular plastic. They will ask for the spec sheet on it on it, and could fire test it. Would hate to see you not be able to open again this year.


From what I understand of plastic you can use a polyethylene base plastic,I believe polyethylene is the base for fire retardant plastic . I could be wrong, I researched it and this is what I came up with. I will still use the fire retardant stuff, just to be on the safe side and possibly paint it. I have an awesome idea for a black room with strobes and lasers. THE HAUNT MUST GO ON MY PUBLIC AWAITS ME...............!!!!!!!:googly::googly:


----------



## kjzubie (Aug 21, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> your problem with painting plastic will be it flakes off when the plastic is moved. If it is in place forever it will be fine but when you move it or take it down, it will crease the paint will come off in huge sheets. I would be cautious about painting it. Go with the black and save yourself the headache.


Ours for this year will stay in place. I hope we never have to find out if it will flake off. Thanks for the heads up though! It's always good to know what your potential problems are going to be, instead of it springing up on you!  Does anybody know...does the fire retardant plastic have a limited time for it to stay fire retardant? Is it something they treat it with, or is it something they put within the plastic to make it fire retardant?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

tattman98 said:


> That I do understand Stick,But we have absolutely nothing in the haunt that would or could start a fire we use no flames. We only use L.E.D lighting which gives off better light than incandescent bulbs. And most of the equipment is battery operated. And we do check lighters at the door. That is just for our safety.


The issue is not if you have a fire causing ignition source, but if your patrons do. Have you ever been to a haunt and it is too dark to see so someone in your group pulls out their cell phone? Well idiots do the same thing with a lighter. Some kids attempt to light stuff on fire to see what will happen. Plastic when it catches fire drips hot lava on the head of anyone underneath. The fumes are also enough to kill you before the fire and melting lava ever do.

If you do not have a spec sheet that says fire proof plastic on it, no fire marshal in their right mind will let you use it, even if it does repel a flame rather well. Save yourself the headache and if you use plastic, get the true fire proof stuff. It absolutely sucks to have to shut down on opening night because of a fire problem.

A local haunt by my home town was shut down a whole season. Why? They caught a room on fire that had no ignition source and was safe in their minds. They ended up putting a worker in the hospital with 3rd degree burns. Not ideal for a haunt season due to lack of fireproofing.

Plan on every kid going though as having malicious intent on destroying something and idiot proof the possibility of it.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree with Spider they will not care what about anything other than if you have the actual specs on the plastic that is is class A fire retardant. And they do check. You can not trust that you will never have a fire source. We are seriously just trying to protect your investment no one wants to be told they cant open.


----------

